

Ask HN: How/Where do I Find a Mentor? - EricR23

Does anybody have any tips for finding a mentor? I'm an 18 year old college student in NYC and I'm interested in tech startups and computer programming.
======
wicknicks
Hacker news is a good venue to know about Tech Startups. Go to meetup.com to
find local hacker groups/startup confs.

